# Tarifwechsel bei Arcor...



## partitionist (9. August 2006)

Zurzeit habe ich Arcor DSL 1000, aber ich moechte gern auf DSL 2000 umsteigen.
Koennt ihr mir bitte sagen wie so ein tarifwechsel ablaeuft und ob es sich ueberhaupt lohnt und welche kosten kommen mir entgegen?


----------



## Private Joker (9. August 2006)

Also das mit den Kosten wird cool. Wirst wahrscheinlich weniger bezahlen als vorher.

Habe von ner 3 MBit auf ne 6 MBit gewechselt und bezahle 10€ weniger     

Und das mit dem Tarufwechsel bekommste auch net mit, weil eines schönen Tages wirst du einfach ne schnellere Leitung haben, ohne dass du beeinträchtigt worden bist


----------



## Blaubmania (10. August 2006)

Also das mit dem Wechseld as der einfach so kommt stimmt nicht!

Das du 10 Euro weniger zahlst deutet eher darauf hin das du dich ewig nicht nach den aktuellen Tarifen erkundigt hast!

Mittlerweile iste s so das DSL 1000 genau soviel kostet wie DSL 2000 also wechseln sollte man alle male sofern es deine Leitung mitmacht d.h. deine Dämpfung i.O. ist. Der Dämpfungswert liegt hierbei bei glaub ich 40 db wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne Ansonsten wird keine DSL 2000 Leitung garantiert.

Einen Tarifwechsel kannst du folgendermaßen durchführen:

1. Möglichkeit

Über das KSC (Kundenservicecenter) im Internet dafür musst du den Zentralen Zugang haben bei Arcor dann kannst du auf arcor.de auf Kundenservice-> Privatkunden dich einloggen und dort Tarifwechsel etc. durchführen.

2. Möglichkeit

Du rufst bei Arcor an ich glaub Telefonnummer war 0181070010 für Privatkunden am besten ausm Festnetz anrufen das ist die Wartezeit kostenfrei.
Wenn de dann den Betreuer an der Strippe hast halt sagen das du auf DSL 2000 wechseln möchtest und du solltest dein Kundenkennwort wissen ansonsten war der Anruf umsonst da eigentlich ohne Kundenkennwort nichts durch geführt werden darf!

Der Tarifwechsel findet immer zum Rechnungszyklus statt, den kriegst du anhand deiner Rechnung raus wenn deine Rechnung z.B. vom 05.06. - 04.07. geht ist der Anfang des Rechnungszyklus der 5. im Monat an diesem Tag findet die Umstellung statt.

So ich hoffe das sind genug Infos


----------

